# LED remote frequencies



## MeCasa (May 2, 2014)

Do different brand led controllers generally work off a different frequency or is the spectrum so constricted that most will clash when operated within close proximity?


----------



## DIWdiver (May 2, 2014)

There isn't a particular spectrum that's used. Some are analog, and don't even have a frequency. Some shift from analog to PWM, and frequencies vary from 120 Hz to over 20 kHz.

You may find that controllers for similar applications may be more similar (or be more likely to be similar) than ones for different applications, but I would expect that to be at most a weak correlation.

What kind of clash are you thinking of? I've never seen controllers 'clash'.


----------



## inetdog (May 2, 2014)

One remote affecting another controller's loads maybe?


----------



## MeCasa (May 3, 2014)

DIWdiver said:


> There isn't a particular spectrum that's used. Some are analog, and don't even have a frequency. Some shift from analog to PWM, and frequencies vary from 120 Hz to over 20 kHz.
> 
> You may find that controllers for similar applications may be more similar (or be more likely to be similar) than ones for different applications, but I would expect that to be at most a weak correlation.
> 
> What kind of clash are you thinking of? I've never seen controllers 'clash'.



There are no clashed to date. I have a remote and I am buying a second remote and was hoping to avoid a clash. I'm building an aquarium hood for a 72" aquarium which consists of 5M of RGBW SMD LED's run in three lengths. The controller and remote are decent yet inexpensive Chinese and I'm running a good quality 100W PS.

While the RGBW will supply tank light I will need to run some specific LED's in colors and intensities that will support coral growth. I wanted to run these off a second dimming only remote as the color lights with be specific and only used during a set schedule set by timer. However I wanted override capability in order to set some pleasing light schemes.

When originally studying these controllers I read about clashes with TV/satellite etc. and when I tried to purchase two different controllers from one dealer I was told all his controllers were the same frequency. 

My hope was to learn more before I bought the second remote. However, (after careful studying) the original remote does not say give any information outside of '2.4 High Frequency' I'm probably wasting your time and trial and error may be my only choice.

Since I'm learning as I go, I may need to start studying large Master Remote/Controllers which will control various controllers with various presets etc. Like most things, you start off simple and inexpensive and the project develops a life of it's own and grows.


----------



## DIWdiver (May 3, 2014)

Sorry, I completely misunderstood your question. Disregard my previous post.

Are the remotes IR or RF? The '2.4 high frequency' sounds like it might be RF, or might be just marketing hype. If they are RF, then they may well share the same 2.4 GHz band that a horde of other devices use, including WiFi, Bluetooth, some cordless phones, etc. all use. Any well-designed device should be able to share this spectrum with the rest of the horde without interference that's visible to the user. 

Is there an initial process of linking or 'pairing' the remote with the controller? If so then you are probably fine. 

If not, or if the remotes are IR, then you might have a situation where every controller of particular design will respond to any remote of the same design. In IR, every manufacturer has their own code, and larger manufacturers have many codes, to minimize this problem. If you've ever set up a universal remote to work with your TV, you may have noticed that there are hundreds of codes to choose from. If you have two identical TV's in the same room, they will both respond to both remotes. But if you have a Phillips and a Samsung, or even an older Philips and a newer one, they won't.

However most RF devices are 'paired' so they will ONLY talk to each other, even if other identical devices are in the same area.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (May 6, 2014)

To elaborate on DIWdiver's post, saying something is 2.4GHz frequency is like saying a red laser has a wavelength of 6 micrometers. In reality, there is much more accuracy than that, a red HeNe line's wavelength is usually 6.329 micrometers, while some are built to be much more accurate. A purpose-made meterologic one, 6.32991 micrometers. (http://www.repairfaq.org/sam/laserhen.htm#henwbc1). They are still just referred to, generally, as 632nm HeNe lasers.

so, 2.4GHz may very well be some doofy number like 2.4374687983245GHz. Otherwise, everything that utilized 2.400000000GHz frequency would interfere, and that's a lot of devices. 

Also, most TV/Satellite remotes are IR, and require a clear or indirect line of sight from remote to receiver. This sort of remote would not be interfered with by a RF remote that uses the 2.4GHz frequency.


----------



## FRITZHID (May 6, 2014)

I have several of the cheaper "44 key" led strip controllers and remotes and have found them to be very susceptible to interference from themselves as well as other ir devices. My bedroom tv remote occasionally turns on one strip I have above the window when I change channels. Another strip I have is effected by the ir proximity sensor on my smart phone, lol. So in a word, yes, they can be interfered with.


----------



## MeCasa (May 6, 2014)

I own a commercial construction company and I know basic electric but I have never had nor will I develop a knack for the intricacies of anything past Electric 101.

That's why I depend on ya'll. After making this post I learned about inexpensive 4 zone 2.4 RF remotes that will satisfy my needs.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/31093165747...me=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

I understand the basics of IR and RF because at one point Dish Network was utilizing both to have two TV's on one receiver, my knowledge developed because it was a trashy system and I was always having problems.


----------



## iHazGrapezz (Aug 18, 2019)

Does anybody know the list of the frequencies a 44 key RGB remote uses? I'm trying to program my own and can't find a list for them :/


----------



## snakebite (Aug 28, 2019)

its not frequency.
these are ir.
the difference is the digital code sent for each function.


iHazGrapezz said:


> Does anybody know the list of the frequencies a 44 key RGB remote uses? I'm trying to program my own and can't find a list for them :/


----------



## CCinPA (Nov 26, 2019)

*X-10 controlling an LED flame-bulb?*

I have an LED flame-bulb with is activated by sending an X-10 command to the controlling-switch. No flame, just pulsating on/off. Help?


----------

